# Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,



## Morena3 (19. Juni 2013)

ich heiße Sabine, bin 46 Jahre alt und komme aus Nienhagen bei Celle.
Unser Gartenteich hat eine ziemlich bunte Mischung 7 Koi, 3 Blauorfen, 2 Goldorfen, 4 Schleien, ein paar Shubunki, ein paar Goldfische und diverse Karauschen als Bewohner , aber alle kommen ganz gut miteinander aus. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann haben sich noch ein paar Gründlinge dazugesellt.
Lieben Gruß
Sabine


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Sabine, herzlich willkommen,
mal ein paar Bilder vom Teich wären nicht schlecht !
Wie tief ist er denn ? Für mich hört sich das allerdings so an, als wenn Du einen leichten
Überbesatz hast


----------



## Morena3 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hallo Jolantha,

Fotos werde ich nachher mal machen.
Ich denke auch, dass es zuviele Fische sind, aber rausfischen und töten kann ich auch nicht 
Der Teich hat eine Oberfläche von ca. 36 - 40 m² und eine Tiefe von ca. 150 - 160 cm an der tiefsten Stelle (ca. 3m²). Insgesamt ca. 18000 ltr. Wasser.


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hallo Sabine.

Du sollst auch keine Fische töten, denn es gibt immer eine Alternative.  

Wenn Du dein Besatz reduzieren und sortieren willst, dann mach doch einfach mal ein paar Fotos von den Fischen und biete sie ggf. auch hier im Forum an oder in der lokalen Presse. Finanziell würde ich in dem Fall eher nicht ran gehen, eher verschenken.  Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere User ja noch Platz im Teich!?


----------



## Morena3 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

So hier mal ein Bild vom Teich


----------



## muh.gp (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hallo und Willkommen,

Sieht doch sehr schön! Mir gefällt der Teich. Bei deinem Volumen finde ich die Pumpe etwas schwach auf der Brust.

Mit den Fischen... So lange es funktioniert... Aber es werden hält immer mehr! 

Grüße und viel Spaß im Forum!
Holger


----------



## Morena3 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hallo Holger,

der Filter ist auf ca. 70m³ ausgelegt und mir wurde damals geraten, weil es ein Rieselfilter ist, eine mit recht wenig Durchlauf zu nehmen. Bisher ist das Wasser immer glasklar, wir können bis auf den Grund gucken, selbst jetzt wo die Fische am Kindermachen sind. Wir können sogar die Gründlinge sehen ;-).
Aber Du hast schon Recht, die Fische werden mehr. Vielleicht finde ich ja ml einen Abnehmer für das Jungvolk, weiß nur noch nicht so wirklich wie ich die da raus kriegen soll...

LG Sabine


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hallo Sabine
schöner Teich, wenn Du jetzt auch noch mit Nachwuchs rechnest, solltest Du Dir 
vielleicht mal einen Sonnenbarsch zulegen, der räumt dann mal ein bißchen auf


----------



## neuemmendorfer (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Herzlich willkommen Sabine,

toller Teich!!!

Weißt Du eigentlich, dass es hier im Forum jemanden gibt, welcher im selben Ort wohnt?

LG Ronny


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Und dann noch jemand, der nur 18 Km Luftlinie weg ist:


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Ha, und dann noch jemanden, der nur 5,9 km Luftlinie hat, mit dem Auto sinds dann ca. 9 km !!
Nämlich :   *ICH * 
Und den Baddie , den verpetz ich nicht ( ich sag nicht, daß er aus Nienhagen ist ) 

Günter, wer ist das mit den 18 km ???????????????????????


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Eigentlich dachte ich bin das, hab mich aber vertan, sorry.
Obwohl weit is es trotzdem nich!


----------



## Morena3 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hui, ihr seid ja Super , wollt ihr kleine Fischis , dann meldet euch bei mir


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Nö, bin froh das ich meine los bin! Ich sag lieber nicht wieviele, würg


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

bei uns räumen die Orfen aber auch ganz gut auf beim NAchwuchs


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Genau so isses bei mir auch, habe 4 Orfen und der Sonnenbarsch macht den Rest!


----------



## baddie (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen an Nienhagen ;-) 
(mönsch Anne du petze  Das kost Dich wieder 1-2 Tassen Kaffee mit mir und Erwin   ) 

Sabine , alles was einheimisch ist ......da hätte ich nen Abnehmer...und alles was "bunt ist" , ich habe damals in der CZ unter zu verschenken kundgetan. Anrufe ab 10:00 waren erwünscht aber meine Nachtruhe war um 6:30 vorbei. Waren mehr Abnehmer als ich Fische hatte. 
ABER lass Dir immer sagen (am besten auf Bildern zeigen ) wo die Fische hin sollen. Sind arg viele Ahnungslose dabei und ich bin nicht skrupellos genug meine Probleme an andere zu verschenken 

Welche Strasse wohnst Du ? (bitte per PN) das Haus auf Bild 1 kommt mir bekannt vor 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## baddie (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Genau so isses bei mir auch, habe 4 Orfen und der Sonnenbarsch macht den Rest!



OK sie reduzieren aber gänzlich ausmerzen ....das kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
und Ronny, kannst schon sehen was es werden wird ? Meine restlich verbliebenen im Teich scheinen sich tatsächlich gen Regenbogen zu entwickeln


----------



## neuemmendorfer (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hi Dirk,

würde es auch so sehen, aber meine Hand würde ich nicht dafür ins Feuer legen. Ein Indiz dafür ist aber, dass sie einen eigenen Schwarm gebildet und die Lieschen ignoriert haben. Jedenfalls sind alle gesund und fit angekommen.

LG Ronny


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*



baddie schrieb:


> Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen an Nienhagen ;-)
> (mönsch Anne du petze  Das kost Dich wieder 1-2 Tassen Kaffee mit mir und Erwin   )
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk



Kaffee gibsts erst wieder, wenn ich meine Pflanzen habe !!!!


----------



## Morena3 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hallo, so, nun sind wir ieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ;-)
@ baddie. hmm, einheimisch ist da glaube ich nichts mehr wirklich, ich denke, die haben sich untereinander ziemlich vermischt. Selbst die die aussehen, wie Karauschen, machen oft eine Farbumwandlung nach c. 1 - 2 Jahren durch, wobei die dann aber echt toll aussehen


----------



## jolantha (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hallo Morena,
welche Fische möchtest Du denn loswerden ??


----------



## Morena3 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hallo jolantha,
och, so einige. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie wir die da rauskriegen. 
Das einzige was ich zur Bedingung mache, ist dass sie nicht als Köderfische o. ä. verwendet werden. Ich hatte nämlich mal so einen Abnehmer und der hat mir in einer Bierlaune mal erzählt, dass er die zwar erst in seinen Teich setzt, aber wenn er zum Angeln geht, sie als Köderfische nutzt. Das fand ich ziemlich daneben.

Auf jeden Fall sollen bleiben, die Koi, einige bestimmte Goldfische/__ Shubunkin/Karauschen, die Orfen und die Schleien. Die Ukis und den __ Brassen zähle ich mal nicht mit, weil die sich nicht wirklich vermehren.
Abzugeben hätte ich jede Menge Jungvolk u. a. Shubunki, Goldfische, Gründlinge evtl. noch einige Karpf-Karauschen (sehen aus wie Ghostkoi nur ohne Barteln)
LG Sabine


----------



## jolantha (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Na, wenn Du mal in Erwägung ziehst, die Orfen abzugeben, ( falls sie Dir zu groß werden ), dann
denke mal an mich .
Kleine Fische hab ich zur Zeit selbst genug ( Koinachwuchs )


----------



## Morena3 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Ok, wenn ich die irgendwann wirklich mal abgeben sollte, was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube, dann denke ich an Dich


----------



## baddie (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Hallo aus Nienhagen,*

Hmm velleicht bin ich ja eher so weit


----------

